# Marriott Resort Photos/Videos Thread



## dioxide45

_The thread has been updated at OP's request.  Once more, Dioxide, thank you very much for your efforts.  _

Click here for the current photo and video index.


----------



## dioxide45

I thought it would be a good idea to consolidate Marriott resort photos and video links that a lot of people have posted in the Marriott forum. Hopefully over time we can get links to most if not all the resorts.

If you have links of your own to photo libraries/galleries/sets that you want included, please feel free to post the links and I will add to the consolidated list as we go along.

A big thanks to everyone who takes these photos and makes them available to fellow Tuggers.

I have also take the time to finally organize our Marriott resort photos on Flickr, I have included them in the list above.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Dioxide;  Nice job.  Thank you for taking the time to consolidate and post these.





.


----------



## GregT

Dioxide, 

This is a great addition, thank you for putting this together!

Best,

Greg


----------



## kelly4me

Thank you, so much. This is helpful.


----------



## Superchief

Dioxide,
Thank you so much for taking the time to put all of these pictures in one place. You and Doug have had some wonderful vacations and taken great pictures to capture the true essence of these resorts.


----------



## travelgirl8

*This is GREAT!*

What a great job!  I was looking for Canyon Villa photos and the movie popped up!  Can't wait to visit


----------



## pedro47

dioxide45 said:


> I thought it would be a good idea to consolidate Marriott resort photos and video links that a lot of people have posted in the Marriott forum. Hopefully over time we can get links to most if not all the resorts.
> 
> If you have links of your own to photo libraries/galleries/sets that you want included, please feel free to post the links and I will add to the consolidated list as we go along.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone who takes these photos and makes them available to fellow Tuggers.
> 
> I have also take the time to finally organize our Marriott resort photos on Flickr, I have included them in the list above.



Dioxide,  Thanks ! You have done an outstanding job.


----------



## taffy19

What a great idea to have them all together in one thread.


----------



## Wally3433

Thanks.  Good work.  I just put $5 in your virtual tip jar.


----------



## billymach4

Bravo to dioxide! Much appreciated!
Sue this is a sticky for sure!

Please consider making this a sticky.


----------



## tropical1

Thank you for all the time you put in. This is especially helpful to those who haven't been to many of the locations (like me )


----------



## Leeman

dioxide45 terrific job!!!, Thx much.


----------



## Beaglemom3

A lot of work went into this and it's appreciated by all.
Thanks !


----------



## m61376

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ann in CA

Many thanks Dioxide!


----------



## dioxide45

_[Deleted at OP's request.]_


----------



## dioxide45

_[Deleted at OP's request.]_


----------



## dioxide45

Thanks javabean. Great photos.


----------



## topmom101

Thank you, Dioxide, I just spent an hour looking at all the pictures and enjoyed everyone of them.  Have been to a few Marriotts and now, more than ever, looking forward to seeing many more.


----------



## brigechols

Thanks for compiling this information   Certainly beats  the postage stamp Pictures in the II directory. I'm sooo ready to visit DSVII and KL:whoopie:


----------



## dioxide45

*ClarkFamilyPhotos*

I have a link in my favorites that I have had for years to a SmugMug page for "ClarkFamilyPhotos". I would like to add links to the galleries to this list and get their okay to do so and also to be able to provide adequate credit, but I don't know their TUG Username.

Does anyone happen to know or are you the owner of this SmugMug?

Here is the link I have in my favorites, but if I can't find the owner I will ask Sue to delete the link later.

http://clarkfamilyphotos.smugmug.com/Vacation

Thanks.


----------



## SnowDogDad

I'm not sure if this applies or not, but here are some pictures I have compiled of the Marriott Grand Residence Club in South Lake Tahoe (next door to the Timber Lodge.)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/snowdogdad/sets/72157637499480184/ 

Most, but not all, are mine.  And, they include some pictures around South Lake, as well.


----------



## pipet

I can add Sabal Palms 2014 pics to the list:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/124500492@N05/sets/72157645238957959/

and Village d'Ile-de-France 2012:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/124500492@N05/sets/72157644232543278/

I have some others as well but there are already nice pics of those resorts (like Oceana Palms 2014: https://www.flickr.com/photos/124500492@N05/sets/72157645238728308/).


----------



## pedro47

dioxide45 said:


> I thought it would be a good idea to consolidate Marriott resort photos and video links that a lot of people have posted in the Marriott forum. Hopefully over time we can get links to most if not all the resorts.
> 
> If you have links of your own to photo libraries/galleries/sets that you want included, please feel free to post the links and I will add to the consolidated list as we go along.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone who takes these photos and makes them available to fellow Tuggers.
> 
> I have also take the time to finally organize our Marriott resort photos on Flickr, I have included them in the list above.



Thanks you very much this is going to help me to purchase another resell week from Marriott.


----------



## hallasm

*Club Son*

I'll like to add some pictures from Club Son Antem 
Click to view pictures from Club Son Antem


----------



## dioxide45

*Updated to incorporate new links*

_[Deleted at OP's request.]_


----------



## dioxide45

*Continued...*

_[Deleted at OP's request.]_


----------



## pedro47

This is just Outstanding !!!


----------



## hallasm

*Video: Marriott Vacation Club, Son Antem*

I have been staying two weeks at Club Son Antem, Mallorca, Spain
Here is a short video from villa 422:
[YOUTUBE]HkjvjKwo6jk[/YOUTUBE]

.. and the surroundings at Marriott Vacation Club, Son Antem
[YOUTUBE]704r8-WWUio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dioxide45

*Updated*

_[Deleted at OP's request.]_


----------



## dioxide45

*Continued...*

_[Deleted at OP's request.]_


----------



## jewls

Wow....these are great!! Thank you for taking the time to put all this together.

Jewls


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL

Thanks for all the photos! I agree ...much better than the postage stamp pics! Now I want to travel to the ones I've missed!


----------



## cyntravel

*Marriott Pictures*

Hi Thanks so much for all the hard work everyone put into making this available to the rest of us. These are some great photos. I can't wait to visit all of these beautiful places.

Cyn


----------



## Kokolea

*MSW & MOU Photos*

Stay : June.2015

▼Marriott's Summit Watch / Alpine Building / 2BR（#5303&5304）
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/495haF

▼Marriott's MountainSide / 2BR（#7819&7821）
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/M6p5ga


----------



## pedro47

I would like to thanks everyone for posting and sharing their outstanding photos.


----------



## Kokolea

*MGC Photos*

Stay : December, 2015
▼Marriott's Grand Chateau / Tower1 / 3BR（#1811&1812）
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/HCjRg6

Stay : January, 2016
▼Marriott's Grand Chateau / Tower3 / 3BR（#2635&2636）
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/o58iy4


----------



## pedro47

Kokolea said:


> Stay : December, 2015
> ▼Marriott's Grand Chateau / Tower1 / 3BR（#1811&1812）
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/HCjRg6
> 
> Stay : January, 2016
> ▼Marriott's Grand Chateau / Tower3 / 3BR（#2635&2636）
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/o58iy4



Thanks for sharing those outstanding photos of Tower 1 & 3.


----------



## dioxide45

Kokolea said:


> Stay : December, 2015
> ▼Marriott's Grand Chateau / Tower1 / 3BR（#1811&1812）
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/HCjRg6
> 
> Stay : January, 2016
> ▼Marriott's Grand Chateau / Tower3 / 3BR（#2635&2636）
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/o58iy4



Thanks. I have updated my master list.

I am curious how you booked each unit. Was the Tower 3 unit booked using DC points and Tower 1 an II exchange or even an owner week?

I ask because it has been said that owner stays will always be in Tower 1 or Tower 2 and the trust owns all of Tower 3.


----------



## Kokolea

dioxide45 said:


> I am curious how you booked each unit. Was the Tower 3 unit booked using DC points and Tower 1 an II exchange or even an owner week?



I got them by II exchange to deposit the two weeks of KoOlina / 1BR.
I wished for Tower1 and 3 by a pre-arrival request.


----------



## dioxide45

▼ Marriott’s Imperial Palm Villas
► Imperial Palms 2016 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​
▼ Marriott’s Royal Palms
► Royal Palms 2016 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​


----------



## dioxide45

Palm Beach Shores
▼ Marriott’s Ocean Pointe
► Ocean Pionte 2016 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​


----------



## dioxide45

Orlando
▼ Lakeshore Reserve
► Lakeshore Reserve 2016 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​


----------



## Fairwinds

St. Kitts Beach Club

https://flickr.com/photos/149043441@N07/sets/72157678812124313


----------



## pedro47

Thanks dioxide45, Doug2645, kokolea, hallasm and Fairwinds for sharing your awesome photos of Marriott's resorts.


----------



## dioxide45

Here is a new video that I just created for Ko'Olina Beach Club from our trip in December.


----------



## maximus18

dioxide45 said:


> Here is a new video that I just created for Ko'Olina Beach Club from our trip in December.



OMG DO WANT


----------



## pspercy

delete, sri


----------



## dougp26364

Marriott's Shadow Ridge Enclaves standard 2 bedroom unit, March 2018
https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/Marriotts-Shadow-Ridge-Englaves-March-2018/


----------



## dougp26364

Marriott's Grand Chateau studio unit October 2017
https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/MarriottYs-Grand-Chateau/


----------



## dougp26364

Marriott's Ocean Pointe 3 bedroom ocean front Dolphin building December 2016
https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/Marriotts-Ocean-Pointe-1/

Note: even though we travel to Ocean Pointe every year, I've stopped adding albums yearly as they only do a soft refurbish every 5 years and a full refurbish every 10 years and we're always in the same style unit. What can I say? I'm getting old and lazy.


----------



## dougp26364

Marriott's Oceana Palms 2 bedroom north corner ocean front accessible unit March 2016
https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/Marriotts-Oceana-Palms-March-1/


----------



## dougp26364

Marriott's Beach Place Towers 2 bedroom unit inlet view December 2015
https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/Marriotts-Beachplace-Towers-1/

Only room pics. We were here for one night only prior to an early flight home out of FLL after a weeks stay up the road at Ocean Pointe


----------



## dougp26364

Marriott's Canyon Villa's 2 bedroom May 2015
https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/Marriotts-Canyon-Villas-May/

Only room pics. We were here for just one night prior to an early flight home after a stay in Sedona.


----------



## pedro47

dougp26364 said:


> Marriott's Beach Place Towers 2 bedroom inlet view December 2015
> https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/Marriotts-Oceana-Palms-March-1/



Doug26364, these are your Oceana Palms photo.


----------



## dougp26364

Fixed it. 


pedro47 said:


> Doug26364, these are your Oceana Palms photo.


----------



## pedro47

Thanks you Doug26364, I have missed your Marriott’s Resorts photos the last few years.
They are still awesome IMHO.

I wish we lived in the Midwest or on the West Coast. There are some great resorts in those regions.


----------



## dougp26364

Maui Ocean Club Feb 2019 1 bedroom, 2 bath unit, 2nd floor ocean front. 
https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/Marriott-s-Maui-Ocean-Club-Feb--/


----------



## pedro47

Doug, thanks you.   For those beautiful photos and that video was just outstanding  IMHO.

Doug, hopefully we are going to Hawaii next year.  My granddaughter is graduating from college in May 2020 and my Brother-in-Law,  daughter is graduating from high school in late June 2020. This is their gift. A trip to Hawaii.  My Brother-in-Law is planning this vacation trip.  At this point I do not know the dates or the island where we are staying. He is a retired Naval Officer and is now working for private contractor in Hawaii.

The one thing, I do know, The Commander-in-Chief and I are flying first class round trip and we are staying more than seven (7) days in Hawaii.


----------



## taffy19

Deleted.  In wrong thread.


----------



## dougp26364

Marriott's Timber Lodge, S. Lake Tahoe June 2019. 2 bedroom handicap accessible unit https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Marriotts-Timber-Lodge/


----------



## dioxide45




----------



## dioxide45

*Arizona*
Phoenix
▼ Marriott’s Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge
► Canyon Villas mini movie 
	
 - Courtesy of pwrshift.​► Canyon Villa's Feb. 2013 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Marriott's Canyon Villa's May 2015 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​

*California*
Palm Desert
▼ Marriott’s Desert Springs Villas
▼ Marriott’s Desert Springs Villas II
► Desert Springs Villa's II March, 2012 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​▼ Marriott’s Shadow Ridge
► Marriott’s Shadow Ridge Enclaves March 2018 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​
Newport
▼ Marriott’s Newport Coast Villas
► Newport Coast Villas March 2009 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​
South Lake Tahoe
▼ Marriott’s Timber Lodge
► Marriott’s Timber Lodge - 2019 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​
▼ Grand Residence Club Lake Tahoe
► Heavenly Village Condos Lake Tahoe 
	
 - Courtesy of SnowDogDad.​

*Colorado*
Breckenridge
▼ Marriott’s Mountain Valley Lodge
► Mountain Valley Lodge July 2010 Eagle building 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Mountain Valley Lodge June 2012 Angler building 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​
Vail
▼ Marriott’s StreamSide


*Florida*
Ft. Lauderdale
▼ Marriott’s Beachplace Towers
► Marriott's Beachplace Towers Videos 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Mini Movie of Marriott BeachPlace Towers 
	
 - Courtesy of pwrshift.​► Beach Place Towers 2007 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Beach Place Towers 2008 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Marriott Beachplace Towers 
	
 - Courtesy of javabean.​► Marriott's Beachplace Towers, Dec 2014 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Marriott's Beachplace Towers, Dec 2014 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​
Marco Island
▼ Marriott’s Crystal Shores
► Marriott Crystal Shores Videos 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Crystal Shores 2012 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​
Miami
▼ Marriott’s Villas at Doral
► Marriott's Villas at Doral Videos 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Doral 2007 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​
Orlando
▼ Marriott’s Cypress Harbour
► Marriott's Cypress Harbour Videos 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Cypress Harbour 2008 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Marriott Cypress Harbor 
	
 - Courtesy of javabean.​▼ Marriott’s Grande Vista
► Marriott's Grande Vista Videos 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Grande Vista - vacation movie 
	
 - Courtesy of pwrshift.​► Grande Vista 2011 
	
 - Courtesy of jme.​► Grande Vista 2013 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Grande Vista 2014 
	
 - Courtesy of jme.​► Marriott Grande Vista 
	
 - Courtesy of javabean.​► Grande Vista 2015 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​▼ Marriott’s Harbour Lake
► Harbour Lake 2012 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​▼ Marriott’s Imperial Palm Villas
► Imperial Palms 2016 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​▼ Marriott’s Lakeshore Reserve at Grande Lakes
► Lakeshore Reserve 2011 
	
 - Courtesy of jme.​► Lakeshore Reserve 2012 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Lakeshore Reserve 2016 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​▼ Marriott’s Royal Palms
► Marriott Royal Palms 2010 
	
 - Courtesy of javabean.​► Marriott Royal Palms 2013 
	
 - Courtesy of javabean.​► Royal Palms 2016 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​▼ Marriott’s Sabal Palms
► Marriott Sabal Palms 
	
 - Courtesy of pipet.​
Palm Beach Shores
▼ Marriott’s Ocean Pointe
► Marriott's Ocean Pointe Videos 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Ocean Pointe December 2001 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Ocean Pointe Pompano building Nov. 2004 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Ocean Pointe Nov 2009 Kingfish building 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Ocean Pointe Nov 2010 Kingfish building 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Ocean Pointe Nov. 2011 Cobia building 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Ocean Pointe December 2012 Kingfish building 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Ocean Pointe Pompano building December 2013 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Ocean Pionte 
	
 - Courtesy of jerseyfinn.​► Marriott Ocean Pointe 2014 
	
 - Courtesy of javabean.​► Marriott Ocean Pointe 2014 
	
 - Courtesy of javabean.​► Marriott's Ocean Pointe, Cobia Building Dec. 2014 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Marriott's Ocean Pointe, Cobia Building Dec. 2014 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Ocean Pionte 2016 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Pictures of newly refurbished Dolphin building: Ocean Pointe 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Marriott's Ocean Pointe - December 2016 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Marriott’s Ocean Pointe 3 bedroom oven front Cobia building 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​
Panama City Beach
▼ Marriott’s Legends Edge at Bay Point
► Marriott Legends Edge 
	
 - Courtesy of javabean.​
Riviera Beach
▼ Marriott’s Oceana Palms
► Marriott's Oceana Palms Videos 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Movie on Oceana Palms 
	
 - Courtesy of pwrshift.​► Marriott's Oceana Palms March 2014 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Oceana Palms 
	
 - Courtesy of jerseyfinn.​► Oceana Palms 2012 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Marriott Oceana Palms 
	
 - Courtesy of pipet.​► Marriott's Beachplace Towers December 2015 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​

*Hawaii*
Kauai
▼ Marriott’s Kauai Beach Club
► Marriott Kaui Beach Club 2011 
	
 - Courtesy of javabean.​► Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
	
 - Courtesy of iconnections.​▼ Marriott’s Kauai Lagoons
► Kauai Lagoons 2013 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​▼ Marriott’s Waiohai Beach Club
► Waiohai Beach Club March 2010 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​
Lahaina
▼ Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club
► Maui Ocean Club 2010 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Marriott Maui Ocean Club 
	
 - Courtesy of javabean.​► Maui Ocean Club 
	
 - Courtesy of GaryDouglas.​► MOC and Sequel View Categories and Floor Plans 
	
 - Courtesy of iconnections.​► Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club Feb. 26, 2019 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​
Oahu
▼ Marriott’s Ko Olina Beach Club
► Ko'Olina 2010 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Marriott Ko'Olina, Oahu 
	
 - Courtesy of javabean.​► Marriott's Ko'Olina March 2015 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​

*Massachusetts*
Boston
▼ Marriott’s Custom House
► Custom House May 2009 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Custom House May 2012 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Boston 2013 
	
 - Courtesy of jme.​► Custom House 2015 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​

*Missouri*
Branson
▼ Marriott’s Willow Ridge Lodge
► Willow Ridge Lodge, December 2008 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Willow Ridge Lodge Branson, MO Oct 2011 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Willow Ridge Lodge April 2012 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​

*Nevada*
Las Vegas
▼ Marriott’s Grand Chateau
► Grand Chateau March 2008 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Marriott's Grand Chateau / Tower1 / 3BR（#1811&1812) 
	
 - Courtesy of Kokolea.​► Marriott's Grand Chateau / Tower3 / 3BR（#2635&2636) 
	
 - Courtesy of Kokolea.​► Marriott's Grand Chateau 10/2017 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​

*New Jersey*
Galloway
▼ Marriott’s Fairway Villas


*South Carolina*
Hilton Head Island
▼ Marriott’s Barony Beach Club
► BaronyHH 2012 
	
 - Courtesy of jme.​► Barony Beach Club May 2008 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Marriott Barony Beach, Hilton Head 
	
 - Courtesy of javabean.​▼ Marriott’s Grande Ocean
► Grand Ocean 
	
 - Courtesy of jme.​► Grand Ocean 
	
 - Courtesy of jme.​► MGO Sneak Peek 
	
 - Courtesy of jme.​▼ Marriott’s Harbour Club
► Harbor Club at Harbor Town May 2010 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​▼ Marriott’s Harbour Point
▼ Marriott’s Heritage Club
▼ Marriott’s Monarch
► MonarchHH 
	
 - Courtesy of jme.​▼ Marriott’s Sunset Pointe
▼ Marriott’s SurfWatch
► Marriott's SurfWatch Videos





 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► SurfWatchHH 
	
 - Courtesy of jme.​► Surfwatch 2011 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Marriott Surf Watch, Hilton Head, SC 
	
 - Courtesy of javabean.​
Myrtle Beach
▼ Marriott’s OceanWatch Villas
► Marriott's OceanWatch Videos





 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Ocean Watch 2012 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Marriott Ocean Watch, Myrtle Beach 
	
 - Courtesy of javabean.​

*Utah*
Park City
▼ Marriott’s MountainSide
► Mountainside July 2011 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► 2BR(#7819&7821) June 2015 
	
 - Courtesy of Kokolea.​▼ Marriott’s Summit Watch
► Alpine Building / 2BR(#5303&5304) June 2015 
	
 - Courtesy of Kokolea.​► November 2015 
	
 - Courtesy of CCR.​

*Virginia*
Williamsburg
▼ Marriott’s Manor Club at Ford’s Colony
► Manor Club Sequel September 2004 
	
 - Courtesy of dougp26364.​► Marriott Manor Club 
	
 - Courtesy of javabean.​
*Virgin Islands*
St. Thomas
▼ Marriott’s Frenchman’s Cove
► Frenchman's Cove 
	
 - Courtesy of jimf41.​► Frenchman's Cove 2011 
	
 - Courtesy of jimf41.​► MFC Villa tour 2014 
	
 - Courtesy of billymach4.​

*OUTSIDE OF THE UNITED STATES*
Aruba
▼ Marriott’s Aruba Ocean Club
► Aruba Ocean Club 2011 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​▼ Marriott’s Aruba Surf Club
► Marriott's Aruba Surf Club Videos 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​► Aruba Surf Club 2013 
	
 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​
France
▼ Marriott’s Village d’Ile-de-France
► Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France 
	
 - Courtesy of pipet.​
▼Saint Kitts and Nevis
► Marriott’s St. Kitts Beach Club
► Marriott's St. Kitts Beach Club 
	
 - Courtesy of Fairwinds.​
Spain
► Marriott’s Club Son Antem
► Club Son Antem, Mallorca 
	
 - Courtesy of hallasm.​► Marriott Vacation Club, Son Antem Villa 422 
	
 - Courtesy of hallasm.​► Marriott Vacation Club, Son Antem, Mallorca 
	
 - Courtesy of hallasm.​▼ Marriott’s Marbella Beach Resort
► Marriott Marbella resort 
	
 - Courtesy of jerseyfinn.​▼ Marriott’s Playa Andaluza
► Marriott Playa Andaluza Resort 
	
 - Courtesy of jerseyfinn.​
Thailand
▼ Marriott’s Phuket Beach Club


----------



## pedro47

Thanks dioxide45 for updating this thread.


----------



## dougp26364

Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge July 2021
Marriott’s Willow Ridge Lodge - Branson, MO 7/2021 - dougp26364 (smugmug.com)

Marriott's Crystal Shores March 2021
Marriott’s Crystal Shores March 2021 - dougp26364 (smugmug.com) 

Marriott's Ocean Pointe December 2020
Marriott’s Ocean Pointe 12/2020 - dougp26364 (smugmug.com)


----------



## dioxide45

dougp26364 said:


> Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge July 2021
> Marriott’s Willow Ridge Lodge - Branson, MO 7/2021 - dougp26364 (smugmug.com)
> 
> Marriott's Crystal Shores March 2021
> Marriott’s Crystal Shores March 2021 - dougp26364 (smugmug.com)
> 
> Marriott's Ocean Pointe December 2020
> Marriott’s Ocean Pointe 12/2020 - dougp26364 (smugmug.com)


I'll add them to the master list that I post periodically.


----------



## dmharris

dioxide45 said:


> Orlando
> ▼ Lakeshore Reserve
> ► Lakeshore Reserve 2016 - Courtesy of dioxide45.​


Dioxide, do you or anyone have photos of the Lakeshore efficiency units?


----------



## dioxide45

dmharris said:


> Dioxide, do you or anyone have photos of the Lakeshore efficiency units?


I don't have any photos, but do have *a video of the studio villa**.*


----------



## dmharris

dioxide45 said:


> I don't have any photos, but do have *a video of the studio villa**.*


Perfect!  Just what we needed to decide it's too small for us for a week.  Now I wait for a 1 bedroom to pop up!  You're the best!


----------

